
The Patient Who Diagnosed Her Own Genetic Mutation–and an Olympic Athlete's - blahedo
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/01/genetic-mutation-patient-diagnosis-priscilla-lopes-schliep/424662/?single_page=true
======
blahedo
This is truly hacking at its finest.

